
New "Caching" Startup offers 5TB high-speed RAM data storage as a network appliance - vlad
http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/05/14/gear6-cachefx_1.html
======
vlad
"Pricing for the appliance begins at $400,000. CACHEfx comes in 0.25TB, 0.5TB,
and 1TB iterations, which can be added in building-block fashion to increase
caching capacity on the fly."

